# My first 'job'



## Growing Wings (Apr 29, 2008)

My mum mentioned to a couple of her work friends that I'm very into my makeup and that I do makeup for a few of my friends, and now I've been asked to go and do their makeup.  They're not expecting anything special, but it's all practice which is good.

My only problem is, my makeup collection isn't huge.  So far I've just been shopping for me, picking out the colours I like.  So my question is, what are the essentials that I should make sure I have?  Suggestions for cheek, lip, and eye colours are all appreciated!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 1, 2008)

I cant help really but YAY what good practice!!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (May 1, 2008)

Depends on so many things, eek. Maybe try and pick up a lip palette if you can, with five or more different shades. The mature women I've made up tend to favour much darker colours than young women do, a dark rose colour is a safe bet, as is a muted brown red. Umm.... rose blush, light pink blush, maybe a peach one.

Eyes... neutral shades mainly, a few purples and greens are always good too. TAN most important colour to have. Suits anyone. And a couple of colours you can use as a highlight (although it depends on their eye shape/the texture of the skin there if you even want to use it).

It'll be amazing practice. Also be good to have a matte tan contour colour.


----------



## little_angel (May 4, 2008)

check out Home of Camera Ready Cosmetics where you find products and tools for the professional makeup artist for print, tv, film, catalogues, bridal and more - with quality products Cinema Secrets, Collyre Bleu, Adesign Brushes, Face Atelier, Graftobian, Illu for color palettes that will save you money in the long run. their lips palettes are awesome, and so are their cheeks!


----------



## little_angel (May 4, 2008)

whoa... that link was just supposed to say 'camera ready cosmetics dot com' but it made the link all crazy!


----------

